# 2 fragen zu linux ..



## erik s. (4. März 2002)

hi,
also ich bin linux-newbie (gibts sicherlich noch viele von) und ich habe 2 fragen :
-wie kann ich die windowspartitionen einsehen und
-wie kann ich gzip-komprimierte dateien extrahieren ?

danke, mfg


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (4. März 2002)

1. Windows Partitionen einsehen:

```
linux:/ # mkdir /windows
Erklärung: Eine Verzeichnis erstellen, in dem die Windows-Partition später eingebunden werden soll
linux:/ # mount -t ntfs /dev/hda# /windows
Erklärung: Mit dem "mount" Befehl werden Dateisysteme in das bestehende eingebunden. /dev/hda# soll die Platte und die Partitionsnummer darstellen. HDA steht für die erste Platte am IDE-Controller (setzt sich dann über B,C,D usw. fort)
# für Nummer muss die Partitionsnummer eingetragen werden.
Beispiel 1:
Erste Partition auf der ersten Festplatte: /dev/hda1
Beispiel 2:
Zweite Partition auf der zweiten Festplatte: /dev/hdb2
```

2. GZIP Dateien entpacken:

```
linux:/ # gzip -d xxxxx.gz
Erklärung: gzip -d ist für die Dekompression zuständig
xxxxx.gz ist die Datei, die entpackt werden soll.

Es gibt allerdings auch viele Files mit der Endung: xxxxx.tar.gz
Diese können auch mittels:
linux:/ # tar zxfv xxxxx.tar.gz entpackt werden
```

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir helfen!

[edit] Für nähere Informationen zu den beiden Funktionen kannst Du auch die man (Manual) Pages benutzen:

```
linux:/ # man mount
und
linux:/ # man gzip
```
[/edit]


----------



## erik s. (4. März 2002)

jo, vielen dank ..


----------



## Daniel Toplak (5. März 2002)

Also mit mount -t ntfs wäre ich vorsichtig, ist eigentlich für ntfs von Windows NT oder W2k und kann normalerweise nur lesend eingebunden werden und man braucht da etwas extra im kernel. Wenn du allerdings Windows 98 hast oder so bzw. die Partitionen auf FAT 32 formatiert hast dann nimm:

mount -t vfat ..... der rest wie digi das geschrieben hat.

Du kannst auserdem noch dir /etc/fstab.conf editieren und dort die mount-Punkte eintragen dann werden deine Windows Partitionen gleich beim booten gemountent. und auch jeder User kann dann darauf zugreifen. Ein Eintrag könnte dann so aussehen:

/dev/hda1      /eigenes     vfat      users,umask=000  0  0

Der erste Teil ist dein Device (deine Festplatte mit Partitionsnummer).
Der zweite Teil ist dein Verzeichnis wohin gemountet werden soll.
Der letzte teil besagt den zugriff auf den mount-Punkt.
Dann müssten alle user darauf zugreifen können.

Versuch das mal so sollte es nicht gehen, schreib einfach noch mal, dann werd ich mir das noch mal ansehen.

Gruss Homer


----------



## erik s. (5. März 2002)

jo, werde ich tun .. also da ich redhat drauf habe und win2k-hd mounten will, brauche ich diese zusatz-dateien .. was muss ich machen bzw. wo bekomme ich die her ?

mfg


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (5. März 2002)

@homer: Ui, da habe ich garnicht mehr dran gedacht! Danke für die Aufklärung.

@rEAVEr: Das sind eigentlich keine Zusatzdateien sondern Einstellungen im Kernel. Da muss der Support für NTFS aktiviert sein.
Welches RedHat hast Du und welche Installation hast Du gemacht? Je nachdem kann es sein, das dieser Support schon integriert wurde.


----------



## erik s. (5. März 2002)

also ich hab version 7.2 .. ich hab ne custom-install gemacht, das heißt mein vater .. dabei isses noch nich, habs nämlich schon getestet und da hat er ausgespuckt, das KERNEL das nicht unterstützt (also ntfs) ..


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (5. März 2002)

Dann hast Du noch die Möglichkeit von der Installations CD im Verzeichnis RedHat/RPMS nach den ntfs-utils zu suchen und diese zu installieren:

```
linux:/ # mount /mnt/cdrom
linux:/ # cd /mnt/cdrom/RedHat/RPMS
linux:/mnt/cdrom/RedHat/RPMS/ # rpm -i ntfs-utils-0.3.1-13.i386.rpm
```
Kann auch sein, dass das xxx.i386.xxx nicht benötigt wird. Dann einfach:

```
linux:/mnt/cdrom/RedHat/RPMS/ # rpm -i ntfs-utils-0.3.1-13.rpm
```


----------



## MSshady (26. Dezember 2002)

Wo finde ich denn bei Redhat 8.0 (5CD version aus dem inet) diese ntfs-utils? habe alle cd's durchsucht oder muss man das irgendwo runterladen?

Danke schonmal


----------



## MSshady (28. Dezember 2002)

hat hier denn echt keiner ne idee wegen der ntfs unterstützung in redhat 8? oder wie ich das am besten bewerkstellige?


----------



## erik s. (29. Dezember 2002)

probiers dochmal mit dem verzeichnis auf einer der install-cd's, so wie digi das oben angegeben hatte.

vielleicht gibts das bei der 8.0er auch.

mfg


----------



## MSshady (29. Dezember 2002)

Tjo also auf der cd ist es nicht aber habe das hier im Netz gefunden
http://linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net/info/redhat.html habe es aber noch nicht probiert.


----------



## MSshady (29. Dezember 2002)

Tjo, hätte den Beitrag lieber editiert aber geht irgendwie nicht, meint ich sei nicht eingeloggt oder habe keine rechte. na egal.

also das funktioniert nun alles ohne probs mit ntfs


----------



## erik s. (29. Dezember 2002)

gut, dann ist ja alles klar ..
hab auch das neue redhat drauf, auch download-version, allerdings die mit 3 cd's.
da geht alles ohne dieses zusatztool 

mfg


----------



## tuxracer (7. April 2003)

also reaver um unter RedHat unterstützung für ntfs zu bekommen müsstest du den kernel kompilieren und in die bootdatei /etc/lilo.conf
einbinden. ich glaub sonst wirds nix mit ntfs unter Redhat.

weiis auch nicht wieso die das nicht gleich mit in den Kernel packen.
bei suse und mandrake ist ntfs unterstützung in den kernel integriert.

uasser bei RedHat 8. 0 ists nun vieleicht auch mit drin.
ich kenn nur die 7.3 und die hat keinen ntfs support von haus aus


----------

